# We Finally have a Date for My Wifes Surgery



## slip (Nov 9, 2021)

My last thread was getting a little long so I thought I would start a new one now that we have the surgery date.

We just received the date for my wife's brain surgery. It will be 12-08-21. I will probably move my first week of vacation, that was scheduled for over Thanksgiving, to the week after the second week I had scheduled. That will be the week of the surgery.

She is definitely a little worse since the spinal tap but she has good and bad days. The weekend was good but today wasn't as good.

It's great to have a date and now we can count down the days.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 9, 2021)

Wishing your wife (and you) all the best.


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Nov 9, 2021)

We are all with you. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 9, 2021)

All the very best wishes for a successful outcome. May you have many years together in your paradise.

Jim


----------



## slip (Nov 9, 2021)

It was a good omen tonight that we had a gorgeous sunset.


----------



## mjm1 (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeff, thanks for the update. Yes, it is a nice feeling to get clarity on the timeline. Saying prayers for a smooth surgery and healing.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## lynne (Nov 9, 2021)

The next four weeks will go by in a flash and then....a life of leisure and happiness await - pulling for you both to get through this without any hiccups.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 9, 2021)

Hoping surgery goes well, things are successful, and everybody can give a great <sigh> of relief afterwards.  Thumbs up.   

Dave


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 10, 2021)

So glad you now have a date for your wife's surgery. Best wishes for a good outcome and speedy recovery.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 10, 2021)

Praying for a successful surgery experience  and then
  your wife and you can again  together enjoy those beautiful sunrise and sunset in Hawaii.

Thumbs up


----------



## PrairieGirl (Nov 10, 2021)

I have been holding you and your wife in my heart throughout this journey.  Sending positive thoughts for a successful outcome and rapid recovery.  To finally know what is going on and have a course of action with a solid frame for resolution is over half the the battle and you have been a solid warrior for her.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 10, 2021)

Glad to hear you have a date and hoping all goes well. Thanks for the photos as well - I really love them.


----------



## luv_maui (Nov 10, 2021)

Praying for a successful surgery.


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2021)

Well, all the pre-surgery appointments are all being made and there are quite a few. They are even scheduling the post surgery appointments. I think we will be busy enough to keep her mind off things. 23 days to surgery.


----------



## MrockStar (Nov 15, 2021)

Jeff, praying for a successful surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## slip (Nov 15, 2021)

MrockStar said:


> Jeff, praying for a successful surgery and a quick recovery.



Big,  Big Mahalo!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 15, 2021)

Good luck, Jeff.  Lots of hoops to jump through. Eyes on the prize. 

Talk to you in a few days.

Dave


----------



## DianeG (Nov 16, 2021)

Jeff, I’ve been following your other thread too - wishing that the next few weeks go by quickly and that your wife recovers quickly.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2021)

Nice view from the Path Clinic for the first of my wife's pre-surgery appointments today. Cloudy and humid today.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 16, 2021)

The pictures are fantastic Jeff. We are praying for the both of you. 

Bill


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2021)

Jeff, my prayers are with the both of you and the surgery team. 
I'm just amazed by your sunrise and sunset photos.


----------



## silentg (Nov 16, 2021)

slip said:


> My last thread was getting a little long so I thought I would start a new one now that we have the surgery date.
> 
> We just received the date for my wife's brain surgery. It will be 12-08-21. I will probably move my first week of vacation, that was scheduled for over Thanksgiving, to the week after the second week I had scheduled. That will be the week of the surgery.
> 
> ...


Wishing the best for your wife’s surgery. I enjoy your posts.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2021)

Wow, we are going to be busy with appointments. She will need another pre-op exam, urine test, EKG, another Ultra sound and a COVID test. Not to mention  Two more visits with the surgeon and one with the anesthesiologist.

She is done for the day but I have to stop In to work for my COVID booster and then we are going for some takeout at Da Sugar Mill.
I'll post that later.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 16, 2021)

slip said:


> Wow, we are going to be busy with appointments. She will need another pre-op exam, urine test, EKG, another Ultra sound and a COVID test. Not to mention  Two more visits with the surgeon and one with the anesthesiologist.
> 
> She is done for the day but I have to stop In to work for my COVID booster and then we are going for some takeout at Da Sugar Mill.
> I'll post that later.


You are getting a head start at what many of us have had to wait for retirement to be tied to the 'Medical Industrial Complex'! Good Luck and we hope it's all for the best and your wife can resume some of the activities of living in your chosen paradise! Fingers crossed for a great outcome!

Jim


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> You are getting a head start at what many of us have had to wait for retirement to be tied to the 'Medical Industrial Complex'! Good Luck and we hope it's all for the best and your wife can resume some of the activities of living in your chosen paradise! Fingers crossed for a great outcome!
> 
> Jim



Yes, we are definitely in that mode. Her primary has been cautious and has been trying to rule out everything. She has been excellent and my wife says she is the best doctor she has ever had. 

After one more trip out today my wife will be exhausted but it's good to get her out too. Sometimes it's easier to convince her to make another stop than to get her out in the first place.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 16, 2021)

Jeff, one suggestion please kept your wife mind busy, do not give her time to think about anything. 
Show her those amazing sunrise and sunset pumkins photos.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Jeff, one suggestion please kept your wife mind busy, do not give her time to think about anything.
> Show her those amazing sunrise and sunset pumkins photos.



That has helped. I think me being home has keep her mind off things. She does enjoy getting out for a bit but it does tire her out.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2021)

We made it back from Da Sugar Mill and it didn't disappoint. Everything was excellent. We had Pastelle Stew, Miso Butterfish and Pig 2 Ways Saimin.


----------



## DonnaD (Nov 16, 2021)

I am praying for you both. As the spouse, you feel helpless but hopeful as you try to act confident that all will be well! god bless you both and her medical team.
Donna D.


----------



## slip (Nov 16, 2021)

DonnaD said:


> I am praying for you both. As the spouse, you feel helpless but hopeful as you try to act confident that all will be well! god bless you both and her medical team.
> Donna D.



Big Mahalo!!


----------



## JanT (Nov 17, 2021)

May God's loving and healing hand be on your sweet wife and you as she continues this journey.  It sounds like she has very competent doctors and hopefully they will continue to make the best decisions for her.  Praying for you both.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 17, 2021)

Your TUG family is with you and your wife every step of the way.


----------



## slip (Nov 22, 2021)

Today we got the EKG out of the way but now we need an echocardiogram. That is scheduled for Saturday. After that we are in the home stretch.

On 12-06-21 she has to go get a COVID test. Then on 12-07-21 she has her pre-op appointment with the Neurosurgeon and then another one with the anesthesiologist Then 12-08-21 is the surgery. All these extra appointments hasn't helped with making her nervous but hopefully after Saturday a week with no appointments should help her relax.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 22, 2021)

slip said:


> Today we got the EKG out of the way but now we need an echocardiogram. That is scheduled for Saturday. After that we are in the home stretch.
> 
> On 12-06-21 she has to go get a COVID test. Then on 12-07-21 she has her pre-op appointment with the Neurosurgeon and then another one with the anesthesiologist Then 12-08-21 is the surgery. All these extra appointments hasn't helped with making her nervous but hopefully after Saturday a week with no appointments should help her relax.



Eyes on the prize, Jeff.  Remind Kim of how much fun it'll be, relaxing on Molokai without worrying about other things.   

Dave


----------



## MrockStar (Nov 22, 2021)

slip said:


> We made it back from Da Sugar Mill and it didn't disappoint. Everything was excellent. We had Pastelle Stew, Miso Butterfish and Pig 2 Ways Saimin.
> 
> View attachment 42427View attachment 42426View attachment 42428


Yum.


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2021)

Rough day today. First day my wife has fallen in a couple months. Luckily she didn't hurt herself but it took us quite a while to get her Into a chair. She's been resting most of the day. We certainly were trying for this not to happen, especially since her surgery is next week Wednesday. COVID test on Monday, pre-op appointments on Tuesday and then the surgery on Wednesday. 

She was a little down and out after the fall so I had to get her spirits up and she's doing better now. It has to be tough. 8 more days to surgery.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 30, 2021)

@slip  I'm sorry to hear about your wife's fall.  Hoping everything goes smoothly from now until her surgery.  Hang in there.  And as I remind everyone who is carrying for a spouse (in whatever capacity) be sure to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 30, 2021)

You both are in our hearts and minds. Think salt water taffy- We're pulling for you!

Jim & Paula


----------



## slip (Nov 30, 2021)

Luanne said:


> @slip  I'm sorry to hear about your wife's fall.  Hoping everything goes smoothly from now until her surgery.  Hang in there.  And as I remind everyone who is carrying for a spouse (in whatever capacity) be sure to take care of yourself as well.



Mahalo, I definitely m ow what you mean. I went through this with my grandmother and my mother with Alzheimers. Today, I had to call security for help to get her up or I would have hurt myself and that would be good for either of us. She didn't want me to because she was embarrassed but she was so relieved to be back up and in a chair. I know when to say when. 

She has gotten up a couple times since and is back to where she was. So she is doing fine and just had some lunch.


----------



## jackio (Nov 30, 2021)

continued prayers and best wishes for you both.


----------



## clifffaith (Nov 30, 2021)

slip said:


> Rough day today. First day my wife has fallen in a couple months. Luckily she didn't hurt herself but it took us quite a while to get her Into a chair. She's been resting most of the day. We certainly were trying for this not to happen, especially since her surgery is next week Wednesday. COVID test on Monday, pre-op appointments on Tuesday and then the surgery on Wednesday.
> 
> She was a little down and out after the fall so I had to get her spirits up and she's doing better now. It has to be tough. 8 more days to surgery.



So sorry she's had a rough day. I'm glad to see she is scheduled for a covid test two days ahead of surgery. We got a call about 1:45 today and suddenly they want Cliff tested for covid before Thursday's surgery. The fact that we live in a continuing care community where they could administer the test (we just had one before moving in last week) didn't cut it, it has to be a "special" test. Now we have to show up six hours before surgery at an off site facility for him to be tested.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2021)

Keep her busy until surgery.  Here's hoping she can get to surgery day without another fall.  Wishing you both good luck and great karma.

Dave


----------



## jonmaiman (Dec 1, 2021)

Hang in there Slip!   You're in the homestretch.   We're thinking of you and praying for a good outcome for your wife.

--Jon


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 1, 2021)

I agree with DaveNV, please kept her mind occupied and with positive thoughts. 

I am praying and wishing for you both great *karma.*

I am Praying for the surgery team with the very best results.


----------



## Kapolei (Dec 2, 2021)

Prayers for you.  Women are stronger than men. Take care of yourself as a caregiver.


----------



## slip (Dec 2, 2021)

Kapolei said:


> Prayers for you.  Women are stronger than men. Take care of yourself as a caregiver.



I'm with you there. Mahalo!!


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2021)

Tomorrow is our consultation with the Neurosurgeon before the surgery on Wednesday. We should get a little more information on what to expect post-op. Tomorrow's appointment is at 8am and we have to be there at 4am on Wednesday. The surgery is set for 7:30am. She is nervous but she is hiding it well.


----------



## lynne (Dec 6, 2021)

slip said:


> Tomorrow is our consultation with the Neurosurgeon before the surgery on Wednesday. We should get a little more information on what to expect post-op. Tomorrow's appointment is at 8am and we have to be there at 4am on Wednesday. The surgery is set for 7:30am. She is nervous but she is hiding it well.


You are both almost at the finish line - diagnosis✔-action plan✔ three steps remaining consultation, surgery, recovery and the finish line "Moloka'i"!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2021)

Jeff - Keep her busy with positive things. When I had major surgery, that's what my husband did and it helped take my mind off of it.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 6, 2021)

Jeff, Kim will be fine. We have faith in the surgeon's skill and that the outcome will be great. You both are in our hearts.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 6, 2021)

Things will go well Jeff. Get ready for a speedy recovery.

Bill


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2021)

lynne said:


> You are both almost at the finish line - diagnosis✔-action plan✔ three steps remaining consultation, surgery, recovery and the finish line "Moloka'i"!!!



Love the check list. Mahalo!!!


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - Keep her busy with positive things. When I had major surgery, that's what my husband did and it helped take my mind off of it.



Yes, and for the most part it worked. A little harder now that we are in the home stretch. I keep trying.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Dec 6, 2021)

slip said:


> Yes, and for the most part it worked. A little harder now that we are in the home stretch. I keep trying.


Jeff, I'll say a prayer for you and your wife.
Bruce


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2021)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Jeff, I'll say a prayer for you and your wife.
> Bruce



Big Mahalo!!!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2021)

Jeff - Does she like doing puzzles? This would be a good time to get a 1,000 piece puzzle and set it up on the coffee table to fill those slow moments.

Here is one of my favorites:


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Jeff - Does she like doing puzzles? This would be a good time to get a 1,000 piece puzzle and set it up on the coffee table to fill those slow moments.



Yes, but believe it or not, our apartment is so small we wouldn't have a place to do it.   
Right now, we only have one day left to the surgery sfter tonight. I was thinking I may take her to Ala Moana tomorrow and have her drive her scooter around but the rain may alter that plan. 

Otherwise,  one more day. She doesn't talk about it much bit I can tell she is nervous and rightfully so. She has also been watching a couple shows over the last month and that has helped.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 6, 2021)

Shopping Therapy is also excellent: I don't mean to set the bar too high, but I got a diamond ring and new living room furniture out of it!


----------



## slip (Dec 6, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Shopping Therapy is also excellent: I don't mean to set the bar too high, but I got a diamond ring and new living room furniture out of it!



Hey don't give her any ideas. I retire in 59 days.


----------



## PaulaC (Dec 7, 2021)

I know you are both ready for tomorrow's surgery to be over,  the hardest part is always the waiting.   You have more thoughts and prayers than you can imagine.  We have all been living the dream through your posts and in just a couple of short months it will be a reality for you.


----------



## Krteczech (Dec 7, 2021)

Words of encouragement from CO. Thinking of both of you; your rainy days will be over soon and sun and better health will kick in. Stay strong @nd optimistic.


----------



## chellej (Dec 7, 2021)

I hope the preops go well and will be thinking of you tomorrow.   Glad you will have this over with and be able to celebrate the holidays in good health.


----------



## silentg (Dec 7, 2021)

Sending positive thoughts to you and your wife.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 7, 2021)

Jeff, thinking of you and Kim.


----------



## jonmaiman (Dec 7, 2021)

Thinking of you and hoping Kim's procedure is successful.

--Jon


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2021)

Big Mahalo for all the well wishes!!!

Our pre-op appointment with the Neurosurgeon is done. Basically it was just for us to sign that we understand the risks involved. 

Sounds like he is hoping for only one night in the hospital but we have to see how it goes. He also decided it was best to go with the programmable valve. It is adjustable with a magnet. 

So we just have one more consult today over the phone and then the surgery tomorrow. 

Luckily,  with all the flooding, there has been no affects at the hospital and our route there today had no problems at all.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 7, 2021)

Hang in there, Jeff.  You both are strong folks.  We're both pulling for Kim to have an easy, successful surgery. You've got this.

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

Surprisingly  Kim slept pretty good last night. Early morning, we got up at 4am. We had a few instructions we had to do pre-surgery. All ready now and we'll be leaving in a bit.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2021)

Wishing and praying for only the best. Wishing and praying for a successful surgery.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 8, 2021)

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you and especially Kim today. We're pulling for you!

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 8, 2021)

Sending all positive thoughts your way.  Good luck to both of you today. 

Dave


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 8, 2021)

Wishing both of you the best of luck and a successful surgery and recovery.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 8, 2021)

You and Kim are in my thoughts today. Big hug to you both.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 8, 2021)

Thinking of you both.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 8, 2021)

Looking forward to reading here that all went well!


----------



## jackio (Dec 8, 2021)

Prayers for a successful outcome and uneventful recovery.


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeff, praying for both of you for a successful outcome.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 8, 2021)

Praying for you and your wife.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 8, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Praying for you and your wife.


Me too. Woke up with you two on my mind.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

They took her into surgery. Now, I just wait. 2.5 hours is what he said it should take. They will have to make another incision on her side to get the tube inserted into her stomach. The Neurosurgeon said most people have a little pain there and not much in her head and skull.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

Neurosurgeon just came out everything went well as expected. She is just starting to wake up so I should be able to see her soon. 

She will spend the night and tomorrow he wants to have a CT scan done.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2021)

That's wonderful!!!


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Dec 8, 2021)

Wonderful! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2021)

Slip, please try to get some rest this evening..Find a nice lounge chair at the hospital and ask for a clean blanket.
For I feel you will staying at the hospital tonight. 
  Praying all went will today.


----------



## jonmaiman (Dec 8, 2021)

Excellent news!


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2021)

Do they let family members stay overnight during COVID?


----------



## LJT (Dec 8, 2021)

slip said:


> Neurosurgeon just came out everything went well as expected. She is just starting to wake up so I should be able to see her soon.
> 
> She will spend the night and tomorrow he wants to have a CT scan done.


Wonderful news!  All the prayers are working!


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 8, 2021)

So glad to hear it went well! Good luck with the CT scan tomorrow.

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Do they let family members stay overnight during COVID?





pedro47 said:


> Slip, please try to get some rest this evening..Find a nice lounge chair at the hospital and ask for a clean blanket.
> For I feel you will staying at the hospital tonight.
> Praying all went will today.



No, I will be going home. We talked about this before she went in and I will go home around dinner time and return when visiting hours start at 7am. I may wait until the CT is scheduled if it is early. 

I went to the car and layed back for about an hour and a half.  Didn't sleep but rested some. I will be ready tonight.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2021)

Are you allowed to take her something yummy, like a milkshake?


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> Are you allowed to take her something yummy, like a milkshake?



I'll have to ask. She does love vanilla milkshakes. Great idea. 

They still haven't messaged me or came to get me to come in yet. Afterwards,  I will stop and get some lunch. I'll see if I can  bring anything back.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 8, 2021)

I am so glad all went well.   I hope her stay in the hospital is short.  I cannot sleep in hospitals.  Sleep is what we need for healing.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I am so glad all went well.   I hope her stay in the hospital is short.  I cannot sleep in hospitals.  Sleep is what we need for healing.



It's supposed to be only one night.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 8, 2021)

Hospitals are NOT restful places, with all the machines beeping and automatic BP cuffs inflating and deflating and people coming and going from rooms all night. You'll stand a better chance at some rest at home. Kim is in good, well-trained hands. She will be tired, but ready to get busy healing. Rest well. We're pulling for you both.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 8, 2021)

Glad to hear all went well.  You go home tonight and get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 8, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Glad to hear all went well.  You go home tonight and get a good night's sleep.


It's still fairly early, Hawaii time. Jeff may be able to see Kim in her room as she awakes fully and gets her bearings.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 8, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> It's still fairly early, Hawaii time. Jeff may be able to see Kim in her room as she awakes fully and gets her bearings.


I know that.  I meant Jeff should go home at night, after visiting hours.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 8, 2021)

I am so happy all went well today. Praying the CT will be normal tomorrow. 
Slip, please try to get some rest tonight.


----------



## JanT (Dec 8, 2021)

So very glad to hear that all has gone well today.  Many, many prayers for both of you.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

Still waiting to get in to see her. There is no wifi or cell service in the 2nd floor waiting room so I have to go down to the entrance once in a while to check things. She has her phone and is supposed to message me but I haven't heard anything from her yet.

I had to stop down and get some lunch. I will ask someone after I am done with lunch. The board still has her listed in post-op so I would think that means she doesn't have a room yet. It's been a couple hours since I've seen the surgeon.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

Ok, I went upstairs after lunch and found the phone to use. There is a delay because they are waiting for discharges so she can get a room. So at least I know what is going on now. I think I'll wait down here outside. The weather is great and they will contact me.


----------



## mjm1 (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeff, I’m glad to hear the surgery went well. Praise the Lord for that and good news the rest of the way.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## silentg (Dec 8, 2021)

I’m happy to hear that surgery went well, hope you get to see your wife soon.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

silentg said:


> I’m happy to hear that surgery went well, hope you get to see your wife soon.



Still waiting. Looks like there is one ahead of her for a room now.


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 8, 2021)

Jeff, so glad her surgery went well. You guys can relax a little now. Have a great recovery.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

I finally got the call from the surgeon and she got a room and I was able to come up, 7 hours after the surgeon talked to me. It was busy so it was expected. They all have been great.

As soon as I got in she wanted me to take a picture of her scars so she could see them. She posted them on Facebook so I will post them here. Scroll on by if it is too much. She is proud of them and already calling them her battle scars.

I'll be Leaving soon and will come in the morning. She has a few things to do before they will release her. One big step down, now to get her home tomorrow. 
















The second one is of the right side of her stomach. For her head, they really didn't shave too much. They have is stuck a ove the scar and it will go over and cover most of it.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 8, 2021)

So relieved to hear that everything went well. 

My nephew had a similar surgery. Since he always shaves his head bald, the scar is still obvious. If anyone asks about the scar, he says slimily, "she never told me she was married".

We're all wishing her a speedy recovery.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 8, 2021)

Wishing Kim a speedy recovery and hoping she gets back to 'normal' daily activities. You guys have a lot of living to do! We want you both to enjoy it.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

artringwald said:


> So relieved to hear that everything went well.
> 
> My nephew had a similar surgery. Since he always shaves his head bald, the scar is still obvious. If anyone asks about the scar, he says slimily, "she never told me she was married".
> 
> We're all wishing her a speedy recovery.



She is hoping her hair covers most of it. It is larger than we thought it would be. It's kind of like when you put a rug over an extension cord.

I just left. She was tired and ready for some rest and so am I at this point. I just ordered a pizza and I'm headed off to bed.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 8, 2021)

Out on the Road to Hana all day. Just got back now. So pleased that everything went well including those battle scars. Here's to new better warrior life.  Road to recovery begins today.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Wishing Kim a speedy recovery and hoping she gets back to 'normal' daily activities. You guys have a lot of living to do! We want you both to enjoy it.



Yes, one of the other things she has to do tomorrow is start some physical therapy. We'll see how she is when she has to get up. They didn't want her to do that today.


----------



## slip (Dec 8, 2021)

GrayFal said:


> Out on the Road to Hana all day. Just got back now. So pleased that everything went well including those battle scars. Here's to new better warrior life.  Road to recovery begins today.



Big Mahalo!!

How was the trip. Was it still pretty wet? They are probably still cleaning up in spots.


----------



## GrayFal (Dec 8, 2021)

slip said:


> Big Mahalo!!
> 
> How was the trip. Was it still pretty wet? They are probably still cleaning up in spots.


Couldn't do the full circuit. Bridges are out after Hana. But still was an enjoyable day.

everything is still wet in Maui (big smile)


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 9, 2021)

Slip, your wife is a brave lady and she has a knight in armor besides her bed, guarding her.
Thanks God the surgery went well.


----------



## PaulaC (Dec 9, 2021)

So glad everything went well.  Wishing Kim a speedy recovery!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 9, 2021)

Glad for the good news that the surgery went well. Hoping she’ll do well when she starts getting up out of bed. Best wishes to both of you.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

Slept pretty good last night even though I went to bed a little later than I wanted to. Visiting hours don't start until 8am so I am just getting ready to leave now. 

They are supposed to get her up today. They may have already, I see when I get there. Plus she will have her CT and a x-ray of her stomach. They just want to verify that everything looks as it should. 

She is supposed to be able to eat some oatmeal today so who knows, she may be able to leave in the afternoon.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 9, 2021)

Here's hoping for the best.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 9, 2021)

You two are in our prayers.

Bill


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeff, if/when she is released, do you have something like visiting nurses or someone to call/come in to spell you? It seems like a lot for you to take on without assistance.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

She was eating breakfast when I arrived. She had a scrambled egg bowl with hash browns. So regular food anyway. She had the CT done and the surgeon just left. He said he already saw the CT and everything looked great. He wants her to have the stomach x-ray done and then she has to get up and do a little therapy. The goal is still for her to go home today.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Jeff, if/when she is released, do you have something like visiting nurses or someone to call/come in to spell you? It seems like a lot for you to take on without assistance.



No, not at the moment. I am doing some work from home so I can be there. Once she is moving again and can make it to the bathroom again, I will go back to work. Just playing g it by ear now.

The hard part is I am 57 days from retirement and my replacement just started this week. So I want to try to work with him as much as I can before I leave. I have already had meeting with him over Microsoft Teams.


----------



## Blues (Dec 9, 2021)

So glad everything came out well.  Best wishes to warrior Kim and knight in shining armor Jeff.


----------



## Krteczech (Dec 9, 2021)

Best wishes to both of you during recuperating time. As mentioned earlier, having back up person to help during recovery time may be good investment.


----------



## jonmaiman (Dec 9, 2021)

Glad to hear her surgery went well and that Kim was already able to eat normal food.   Some hard work still to go with therapy.   Regardless hope the worst is behind you.  

I third the suggestion to get some help as a backup while Kim recovers.    You will need some downtime and also need to be able to focus on the successful transition to your replacement at work before you retire.   Having someone available to assist with Kim's recovery care will make that much more manageable.  

--Jon


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

She had her physical therapy and she said she even noticed she was walking much better. The x-ray of her stomach was fine also. The surgeon just came in and said she could be discharged. 

So we should  be home in a couple of hours and then we can get gage how she is doing. Another thing checked off the list.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 9, 2021)

So glad to hear this news.  Keep up the great work!!

Good luck, Kim!

Dave


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

The bad part is that  now I have to share that leftover Magoo's Pizza from last night.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 9, 2021)

Jeff, will Kim continue to have physical therapy now that she's home?


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Jeff, will Kim continue to have physical therapy now that she's home?



Yes, the physical therapist she had today asked if it would be easier to have the therapist come to the house and she said yes. So she will have the in home therapy. She set that up after her ankle surgery too and it worked out great.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 9, 2021)

slip said:


> Yes, the physical therapist she had today asked if it would be easier to have the therapist come to the house and she said yes. So she will have the in home therapy. She set that up after her ankle surgery too and it worked out great.


After my hip replacement I had home physical therapy for awhile, then I was released to have it out patient.  I also had a nurse come, but that was mostly to monitor how I was doing.  She didn't stay long at each visit and it wasn't really a replacement for Steve being home to help.  We're both retired so it wasn't like in your case where you need to be working a bit longer.


----------



## MrockStar (Dec 9, 2021)

Great news.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

Luanne said:


> After my hip replacement I had home physical therapy for awhile, then I was released to have it out patient.  I also had a nurse come, but that was mostly to monitor how I was doing.  She didn't stay long at each visit and it wasn't really a replacement for Steve being home to help.  We're both retired so it wasn't like in your case where you need to be working a bit longer.



Yep, 56 days for me now a day with all this going on, it's not happening soon enough. 

We'll see how she gets around the next few days. Then I will have to decide when to go back Into work.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 9, 2021)

So far, the news is GREAT, Jeff. Hopes and prayers for continued progress. Kim will be taking care of you before your retirement.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 9, 2021)

slip said:


> Yep, 56 days for me now a day with all this going on, it's not happening soon enough.
> 
> We'll see how she gets around the next few days. Then I will have to decide when to go back Into work.


Just make sure she does the exercises the physical therapist gives her.

My mom had a knee replacement, this was years ago. She was living with my sister and brother in law.  My sister took some time off work to be with Mom before the surgery.  I offered to take some time off and help out when Mom came home.  I don't remember if Mom had a physical therapist coming in during that time, but she (Mom) would complain to me about what a little tyrant my sister was.  My sister had been a physical therapist and she was adamant about Mom doing her exercises.  When I had my surgery she (sis) reminded me to listen to the therapist and do the exercises.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

This hospital she was at has been fantastic. We are at Straub Hospital on King Street. Everyone was really nice, very professional and on point. From what we have heard about are Neurosurgeon, he is very well respected and many people from the mainland come here just to have him as their surgeon. 

Even the cafeteria was excellent. What other hospital has a Kalua Pork and Cabbage plate for $9.00 and it was great.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> So far, the news is GREAT, Jeff. Hopes and prayers for continued progress. Kim will be taking care of you before your retirement.



Now your talking. I've told her the same thing.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Just make sure she does the exercises the physical therapist gives her.
> 
> My mom had a knee replacement, this was years ago. She was living with my sister and brother in law.  My sister took some time off work to be with Mom before the surgery.  I offered to take some time off and help out when Mom came home.  I don't remember if Mom had a physical therapist coming in during that time, but she (Mom) would complain to me about what a little tyrant my sister was.  My sister had been a physical therapist and she was adamant about Mom doing her exercises.  When I had my surgery she (sis) reminded me to listen to the therapist and do the exercises.



Yes, it's important. I think this will go even better than the ankle therapy. At that time she wasn't diagnosed with Hydrocephalus so she wasn't seeing much progress. This should be better.


----------



## lynne (Dec 9, 2021)

Time for a new thread - "Kim's recovery and my final days at work before retirement!"


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 9, 2021)

lynne said:


> Time for a new thread - "Kim's recovery and my final days at work before retirement!"



Don't forget the "Moving to Molokai" thread. 

dave


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 9, 2021)

So glad to hear all went well. Continued good thoughts and wishes for more good news.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

Thanks again for all the well wishes everyone,  they worked!!!

We just got home. She is moving around better already. She is a little unsure of herself but that is understandable. She actually wanted to stand up and look over the railing to see the pool. She then wanted to stand and look out the window. All that would exhaust her before. She even walked back to the sofa from the window without the walker. I held her hand and she did pretty good. So far so good.


----------



## ragdoll (Dec 9, 2021)

What a journey you both have been on! I’ve been reading every post, Jeff, and I must say you two are my heroes. Have a great holiday. You deserve it.


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

ragdoll said:


> What a journey you both have been on! I’ve been reading every post, Jeff, and I must say you two are my heroes. Have a great holiday. You deserve it.



 Big Mahalo!!

This has definitely been challenging, especially before her diagnosis.  We are being cautiously optimistic but things are going well so far. 

I'll definitely have some more goofy threads coming up with retirement and completing our Hawaii move with our last stop on Molokai.   

Hope you and your family have a great holiday season!!


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

This has to be a good omen. This beautiful sky came out just after we got home from the hospital.


----------



## clifffaith (Dec 9, 2021)

So glad Kim is home! There is nothing like the healing power of HOME, even after just a couple days away!


----------



## slip (Dec 9, 2021)

clifffaith said:


> So glad Kim is home! There is nothing like the healing power of HOME, even after just a couple days away!



She is already sleeping. I know she didn't sleep much last night.


----------



## linsj (Dec 10, 2021)

Rejoicing with you for the good news!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 10, 2021)

In this case, I’m happy to sound like a broken record and say I’m glad all is going well! I’ll also corroborate the need to continue with the PT exercises as time goes on, if she’s advised to do so. I recently paid a fortunately small price for slacking off of some I now realize I have to do the rest of my life.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Dec 10, 2021)

slip said:


> Thanks again for all the well wishes everyone,  they worked!!!
> 
> We just got home. She is moving around better already. She is a little unsure of herself but that is understandable. She actually wanted to stand up and look over the railing to see the pool. She then wanted to stand and look out the window. All that would exhaust her before. She even walked back to the sofa from the window without the walker. I held her hand and she did pretty good. So far so good.


So happy this is behind you. Hope each day brings more relief. Happy Holidays to you both!


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 10, 2021)

Get her a fresh Pizza.


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2021)

I will try to end this thread here but Kim slept really good last night. She did take some pain medication. The most pain she has is when she either moves her head too much or moving her eyes too much. The staples In Her head are very tight and the surgeon said that pain from that is common.

After her first night home, it is obvious how much better she is. Just as a gauge of how bad her walking had gotten, our bathroom is about 15 steps from her chair(very small apartment  ) and it was taking her up to 5 minutes to walk there. Even her first trips since she has gotten home have been less than 30 seconds and that is with me just standing behind her with no assistance. She keeps saying that her feet aren't stuck to floor anymore. The doctor described it as magnets holding her feet to the floor.

A couple other good and surprising things, first her balance. I have seen her adjust her balance with her feet. Before if she started to go backwards, there was no stopping and she would fall. Also, she said that she doesn't have any pain in her ankle. She used to have to stop and take a break once in a while because her ankle hurt. Nothing now so that is great. She is also standing better and has a much better posture. She also said her head is less cloudy and she feels more alert. I can even tell that when I talk to her.

So right now the results are even better than the spinal tap and we hope to be getting better each day. She needs to go In,  in a little over a week to get the staples removed. So we are definitely on the high side of how the results of the surgery could have come out.

Again a HUGE Mahalo for all the prayers and well wishes. TUG friends are great friends!!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 10, 2021)

Jeff, that is SUCH good news!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 10, 2021)

Great news, Jeff! We're praying for some improvement for her every day


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 10, 2021)

That was an outstanding report. 

Wishing you guys a Happy Aloha Friday.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 10, 2021)

slip said:


> This has to be a good omen. This beautiful sky came out just after we got home from the hospital.
> 
> View attachment 43371View attachment 43372View attachment 43373


What a beautiful homecoming!


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 10, 2021)

My stepfather had the same surgery. Thinking back, as the years went by, I never even noticed he was living with the 'drainage system' -- amazing medicine.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2021)

Jeff and Kim, thanks for the excellent news.  My Jeff and I are wishing you both even better progress going forward.  What a great way to start your Holidays!

Dave


----------



## LisaH (Dec 10, 2021)

Great to hear that the surgery has been a success! Wishing her a speedy recovery!


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 10, 2021)

Jeff, Thank you for keeping us updated and what excellent news!  You need a good rest now.


----------



## luv_maui (Dec 11, 2021)

excellent.  Thanks for the update as each day continues recovery.


----------



## lockewong (Dec 11, 2021)

Great news!  What a relief to you and to Kim.  Hopefully, each day brings more good news and changes for the better.  Have a good Holiday and hold her hand a lot while you and she both recover from this.


----------

